# How do I teach my dog to get used a backpack?



## JigPat (Aug 12, 2010)

I bought one from REI Outlet. I found that link on these boards. I want my dog to be able to carry a few things in his backpack so when we go on a walk and if he gets thirsty or hungry or we feel like taking a break we have some stuff packed up.

Thank you in advance for the tips


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i just put ours on our dog(s) and went! they didnt mind or seem to really notice it. Just make sure you put level amounts on either side otherwise the dog starts walking like their trying to level out lol. Course my dogs were also used to wearing harnesses occassionally too so i think that helped.


----------



## Myles (May 23, 2010)

We got a back pack for max and he dident seem to notice. If your dog has a problem have some tasty treats handy and start slowly put it on give a treat take it off. Do it again and again and increase the time you keep it on with each session. Hope this helps!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Agree with what everyone says. Just put it on and go. The more you put it on the faster they will get used to wearing it. Associate the backpack with walks and treats and they will love it when you get it out


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I say take your time, and don't load it up the first time, get him used to walking/hiking with it on. It's just like you.....first time out you wouldn't load your back? Each time you go be sure it is fitted correct and check under his arms for rubbing. Have fun!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I say take your time, and don't load it up the first time, get him used to walking/hiking with it on. It's just like you.....first time out you wouldn't load your back? Each time you go be sure it is fitted correct and check under his arms for rubbing. Have fun!


I agree with Jake ... take your time ! It's much like getting a horse used to a saddle. Let him or her smell of it, place it on their back and rub it around, if they seem ok with it, harness it up. Check for rub spots as Jake mentioned. Walk the dog around a for a while unloaded and let them get used to the feel. Start loading with only light loads at first. Then go for it ! Have fun !

Patience is just my style, I don't introduce my animals to anything new with a big bang and it seems to work fine for me and DJ.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I put Dakota's backpack on her and let her wander around the house for a bit. When we first went out hiking I just had her carry some empty water bottles so she would be used to wearing it for a bit longer and with a bit of bulk.

She didn't care.

I never did put weight in it as we have not been hiking this year for any great lenghts that I needed her to carry anything. Hopefully this fall. When I do I will repeat the whole process and build up by adding a little bit of weight at a time.


----------



## JigPat (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

put the empty pack on your dog
and let him wear it around the house
with supervision. next i would go for a walk.

find out how much weight is ok for
your dog to carry.

whatever the amount is i would
put 1/2 of that amount in the pack
and let my dog wear it around the house.
then i would go for a walk.

after a few days to a week i would
add a little more weight.


----------

